# Hindi/Urdu: behavior



## lcfatima

In Hindi there is vyaavhaar. How one behaves with (interacts with) people? Or what about a child's behavior, as in good/bad, naughty?

What is the Urdu equavalent? Accha chaal chalan, bartaov, salooq...(probably all of these are used in Hindi, too)

Please define these different nuances that are carried in the English word "behavior" . Kindly provide an example sentence so that the meaning will be clear.


----------



## bakshink

Let me try some of them Icfatima
For a child's behaviour and for that matter anyone's "nature" in Hindi we will use the word Swabhav- which literally means the way one is swa means oneself and bhav means the way one is....So one's own temperament. So child's swabhav can be sheetal- calm, chanchal-mercurial-flighty, uddand (both are d as in 'din'- day and the last 'd' is d in daddy) -boisterous-who's not afraid of anyone, or Jagrralu 'rr' for words like BaRRe- the elders)- quarrelsome, or ziddi -stubborn and so on.... Now chaal-chalan is character.. you can use it if you are talking of his drug habit or her excursions?? Bartaov is the way we treat people- Unka apne naukar se bartaov achha nahin hai-They don't treat their servant well.  Ve apni daughter in law ke saath accha salooq nahin karte- They don't treat their daughter in law well. Now the difficult part- what is the word in Urdu?? not coming to my mind- Hum log to "Nature" se hi kaam chala lete hain ( We make do by using the word "nature" itself) Let's see what others say- I maybe knowing the word but just can't get it now.


----------



## lcfatima

Thanks bakshink.


----------



## BP.

Urdu:
A few would be, including the one you mentioned:

_rawayya_-روٌیہ
_sulook_-سلوک
_bartaao_-برتاو. Finally a Hindi-too word! Though there it'd rather be pronounced _bartaav_.
_tarz e 3amal_-طرز عمل
_ravish_-روش

_akhlaaq_-اخلاق- not sure whether it is used solely for good behaviour or just behaviour in general. I think in the subcontinent this word is pronounced _ikhlaaq_. Or maybe they are separate words. Somebody enlighten me.



> ...salooq...


Fatima, could you write that in Urdu script?


----------



## BP.

Please translate this for me into Urdu and Hindi and Farsi or whichever among them you could:

"He found himself intrigued by the behaviour of ferromagnetic substances when exposed to a magnetic field."

Bummer. All behaviour's not the same!


----------



## Faylasoof

BP, all the Urdu words you mention above for behaviour are indeed used in everyday speech. I completely concur with your choice. Apart from these, I would include just one (or two) more:

<3aadaat / 3aadatei.n>

عادات / عادتیں   = habits / manners / behaviour

We use this too like the above terms and perhaps more generally. Just a simple example here: 


اس بچہ كے عادات  \ كی عادتیں خراب ہیں
us bachcheh ke <3aadaat> / kii <3aadatai.n> kharaab hai.n

_That child’s behaviour is bad._


One can replace < اس بچہ كے  us bachcheh ke>  by <كےاس شخص us shakhs ke>, keep the rest of the sentence same and you’ll have the sentence describing the behaviour of adults. We quite often express people's behaviour in this form.  


Regarding your query about اخلاق , we can use it in a general sense of <character / behaviour / morals> as well as define it more precisely:
 < خوش اخلاق xush axlaaq = good behaviour / morals> or < بد اخلاق bad axlaaq =  bad behaviour / morals>.

… and finally, I hope all-and-sundry take your point about the variant usage of the word < behaviour >. Just for fun I thought I would have a go at the complicated sentence you give. The first rule of translation is not to be too literal. Following this advice, and from the top of my head, I’ve come up with this:



اس نے طرزِ عملِ موادِ آھنی مقناطیسی  دِلچَسپ \ گرویدہ پایا جب وہ زیرِ اثرِ خطوطِ قُوّات  مقناطیسی ہوا

usne tarz e ’amal e mavaad e aahanii maqnaaTiisii dilchasp / girveedah paayaa jab woh  zer e athar e khuTooT e quwwaat e maqnaaTiisii  hua


Given more time I might perhaps improve on this. Anyway, I’m sure you’ll agree that the use of some of the other words above for <behaviour> in this Urdu translation would be a complete disaster!


 PS: 




BelligerentPacifist said:


> _... akhlaaq_-اخلاق- not sure whether it is used solely for good behaviour or just behaviour in general. I think in the subcontinent this word is pronounced _ikhlaaq_. Or maybe they are separate words. Somebody enlighten me.



The correct pronunciation is as you have it above - _akhlaaq. _The other, _ikhlaaq_, is just plain wrong _in this context (_سیاق و سباق_)_! As you guessed correctly,  _ikhlaaq_ is another word. It means <being worn out> - pretty rare! 

But as you know, in our part of the world <sab chaltaa hai = anything goes>. Some can't distinguish between the two!


----------



## Faylasoof

bakshink said:


> .... Now the difficult part- what is the word in Urdu?? not coming to my mind- Hum log to "Nature" se hi kaam chala lete hain ( We make do by using the word "nature" itself) Let's see what others say- I maybe knowing the word but just can't get it now.



Bakshink Mia.n,
Apart from the Urdu terms BP and I have given above for <behaviour>, the following are used in Urdu for <nature> and <Nature>:

ذات zaat /dhaat = nature, essence, substance

فطرت fi_T_rat=  nature or form with which one is created; Nature, constitution -the natural constitution; natural disposition or temper; a natural or innate quality; creation.

قدرت qudrat = Nature (as in the Natural World). Also, <power, ability, potency, vigour, force>.


----------



## bakshink

BelligerentPacifist said:


> "He found himself intrigued by the behaviour of ferromagnetic substances when exposed to a magnetic field."



Stumped!!- I tried to run the sentence through Google and other translation tools and stumped them too- If I had chosen( had it been available then) Hindi as the medium of instruction for my Engineering degree- I could have had a good reason to tell my father why have I failed- but a lot has been done in this field now mainly because of Indian Government's initiative and fixation to prefer Hindi over English...Though online aids are grossly lacking. But it's my field--- I must give it a try BP

So here's my humble attempt:-
chumbkeey padharthhon ke chumbkeey kshetr main vyavhaar ne us ki jigyasa ko jagaya – The behavior of ferro-magnetic substances in the magnetic field arose his curiosity


----------



## BP.

Thanks both of you. The lesson is, you could easily use the same words - tarz e "amal and vyavhaar - for non living objects.

F, I'd replace the _hua_ at the end of your sentence by _ho_.


----------



## sindudeshi

bakshink said:


> Let me try some of them Icfatima
> For a child's behaviour and for that matter anyone's "nature" in Hindi we will use the word Swabhav- which literally means the way one is swa means oneself and bhav means the way one is....So one's own temperament. So child's swabhav can be sheetal- calm, chanchal-mercurial-flighty, uddand (both are d as in 'din'- day and the last 'd' is d in daddy) -boisterous-who's not afraid of anyone, or Jagrralu 'rr' for words like BaRRe- the elders)- quarrelsome, or ziddi -stubborn and so on.... Now chaal-chalan is character.. you can use it if you are talking of his drug habit or her excursions?? Bartaov is the way we treat people- Unka apne naukar se bartaov achha nahin hai-They don't treat their servant well. Ve apni daughter in law ke saath accha salooq nahin karte- They don't treat their daughter in law well. Now the difficult part- what is the word in Urdu?? not coming to my mind- Hum log to "Nature" se hi kaam chala lete hain ( We make do by using the word "nature" itself) Let's see what others say- I maybe knowing the word but just can't get it now.


The Urdu language has borrowed the word for swabhav from the Arabic language which is "Fitrat". It can be insaani(human) fitrat or hewani(animal) fitrat.The Laws of Nature means Qanun-e-Qudrat or Qudrat ka/ke Qanun.


----------



## BP.

Welcome to the boards sindudeshi, hope you contribute amply in both/all of your spoken languages.


----------



## arsham

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Please translate this for me into Urdu and Hindi and Farsi or whichever among them you could:
> 
> "He found himself intrigued by the behaviour of ferromagnetic substances when exposed to a magnetic field."
> 
> Bummer. All behaviour's not the same!


 
The most common word for behaviour in Persian is رفتار which is apparently not used in Urdu. (BTW: in Pers. روش = method, اخلاق = morality, morals, خـُلق = humour, temperament, مزاج = temper, temperament, خوی = temper, temperament; nature; habit)

Here's my translation:

رفتار مواد فرومغناطیسی هنگامی که در معرض میدان مغناطیسی قرار گرفته اند کنجکاوی او را بر انگیخت


----------



## Faylasoof

arsham said:


> The most common word for behaviour in Persian is





arsham said:


> ;  رفتار  which is apparently not used in Urdu. (BTW: in Pers. روش = method, اخلاق = morality, morals, خـُلق = humour, temperament, مزاج = temper, temperament, خوی = temper, temperament; nature; habit)





arsham said:


> Here's my translation:
> 
> رفتار مواد فرومغناطیسی هنگامی که در معرض میدان مغناطیسی قرار گرفته اند کنجکاوی او را بر انگیخت


 Arsham, in a way you are right that generally in Urdu we do not use the word رفتار for behaviour. But it is used in Urdu and most commonly means:

رفتار = روش، طور، طریقہ، چلن، انداز، ڈھنگ  = speed, gait, motion, pace;  procedure, manner, manner of proceeding etc. 
[The ones in green: ڈھنگ_ Dhang _is from Prakrit, and چلن_ chalan_ is from Sanskrit. The others you know.] 

But sometimes we also use رفتار in combination with _guftaar_ گفتار as:  گفتار و رفتار
Here the overall meaning is manners, behaviour etc.
[گفتار = بول چال ، گفتگو، کلام  _bol chaal_ ]


----------



## Expatobserver

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Please translate this for me into Urdu and Hindi and Farsi or whichever among them you could:
> 
> "He found himself intrigued by the behaviour of ferromagnetic substances when exposed to a magnetic field."
> 
> Bummer. All behaviour's not the same!



The word ferromagnetic does not exist un Urdu.


----------



## panjabigator

Expatobserver said:


> The word ferromagnetic does not exist un Urdu.



Why so?  They've provided  آھنی مقناطیسی as a translation.


----------



## Faylasoof

Yes PG, it exists after all!

Here are some alternative ways to say it (with derivations):
  مَقناطیس maqnaaTiis= magnet
مَقناطیسی maqnaaTiisii = magnetic
لُوہ loh, an abbreviation of لُوہا lohaa = آھن aahan = iron
All three can be used.
مَواد mawaad - has many meanings but one is <material, substance etc.>

From these we get:

 مَقناطیسی لُوہا maqnaaTiisii lohaa= لُوہ مَقناطیسی loh maqnaaTiisii = آھنی مقناطیسی aahanii e maqnaaTiisii =   مَقناطیسی آھَن   maqnaaTiisii aahan  =  magnetic iron = ferromagnetic 
موادِ آھنی مقناطیسی mawaad e aahanii e maqnaaTiisii  =  مَقناطیسی آھَنی مَواد maqnaaTiisii aahanii mawaad = ferromagnetic matter / substance.


----------

